

Pizza hut on XBox - gfalcao
http://majornelson.com/2013/04/23/pizza-hut-on-xbox-gold-unlocked-for-select-sports-apps-this-weekend/

======
georgemcbay
I remember when the original Pizza Hut website allowing you to submit orders
via the web was a huge deal:

[http://web.archive.org/web/19961219205128/http://www.pizzahu...](http://web.archive.org/web/19961219205128/http://www.pizzahut.com/)

